# Transfomer, Grounding electrode conductor



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

reyamkram said:


> What I understand transformers above 1 KVA, need to have a grounding electrode conductor installed. I have a project remove old and install a new control panel on an extruder, and there is a 2 wire primary and a 2 wire secondary 15 KVA 480 volts to 220 volts transformer, that feeds a control panel for die bolt heaters, right now there is no EGC or a GEC, I know I needed to run a EGC, I do believe I should run a GEC from the building structural steel I beam, or ground rod, and bound them together.
> 
> or do I keep it the way it is. ???
> 
> Any information is will be helpful, Thank you.


If your setup truly is a separately derived system, then you do need a GEC. One of the newer code changes for the better is that you can now use the primary circuit EGC as the secondary GEC as long as it is large enough.


----------

